# Heya



## catz (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey guys,
Just looking forward to read the forum. I have 2 cats already, not sure if 3 is a crowd or it will be another ray of sunshine (the second one was a handful when we first got her). Well, I don't want you to lose your time reading this, will see you on the board!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome. I am looking forward to reading more about your cats. If you need to any advice you've come to the right place.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi! Looking forward to hearing about your kitties and seeing some pics.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi and welcome catz, hope you enjoy CF.


----------

